
Before Virus Outbreak, a Cascade of Warnings Went Unheeded - marban
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/19/us/politics/trump-coronavirus-outbreak.html
======
downerending
A bit rich coming from NYT, considering that they were publishing a "what, me
worry?" line about a week ago (from an expert hawking a book on innumeracy, no
less):
[https://www.nytimes.com./2020/03/12/opinion/sunday/coronavir...](https://www.nytimes.com./2020/03/12/opinion/sunday/coronavirus-
statistics.html)

------
blacksqr
In Chicago we have a saying: once is happenstance, twice is coincidence, three
times is enemy action.

